# Auto Start and Stop issues



## haroldiri (Aug 27, 2017)

Hi, 

I recently bought a hatchback and for some reason the auto start and stop is not working. I remember it worked very well in the Cruze sedan when I test drove it, but not in my hatchback. I'm currently in Texas, so I'm not sure if the weather is affecting it. 

Is this feature only for Cruze sedans? 

I should have noticed it when I was test driving my hatchback but I completely forgot about it... 

Any ideas? 

Thanks


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

It's on all automatic Gen 2's, hatch or sedan.

Certain conditions will cause it not to activate. Off the top of my head, causing it never to activate during a drive cycle:
-Low battery (<12.1V)
-Cabin temp/AC usage (try Eco mode)
-Check engine light on/new battery installed


----------



## haroldiri (Aug 27, 2017)

jblackburn said:


> It's on all automatic Gen 2's, hatch or sedan.
> 
> Certain conditions will cause it not to activate. Off the top of my head, causing it never to activate during a drive cycle:
> -Low battery (<12.1V)
> ...


thanks, 

check engine light is off, temp/ac is on eco mode. Battery's voltage is 14.0... 

I do know the car did not start at first when I was going to test drive it so they recharged the battery. I guess it must be the battery then.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

haroldiri said:


> thanks,
> 
> check engine light is off, temp/ac is on eco mode. Battery's voltage is 14.0...
> 
> I do know the car did not start at first when I was going to test drive it so they recharged the battery. I guess it must be the battery then.


Look at voltage with ignition off (push and hold start button without foot on the brake pedal for 3-5 second or so and it will come up in 'service mode').

Mine had a new battery put in it before I got the car, likely from sitting too long in the showroom, and it was the wrong type. It should be a Group 48 AGM AC Delco in there.


----------



## haroldiri (Aug 27, 2017)

jblackburn said:


> Look at voltage with ignition off (push and hold start button without foot on the brake pedal for 3-5 second or so and it will come up in 'service mode').
> 
> Mine had a new battery put in it before I got the car, likely from sitting too long in the showroom, and it was the wrong type. It should be a Group 48 AGM AC Delco in there.


I just did what you told me, battery voltage is 12.2


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

haroldiri said:


> I just did what you told me, battery voltage is 12.2


Hmm...how long have you owned the car since they replaced/recharged the battery? 12.2 should be adequate for it to shut off.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/369-...ve-after-battery-replacement-gen-2-cruze.html


----------



## haroldiri (Aug 27, 2017)

jblackburn said:


> Hmm...how long have you owned the car since they replaced/recharged the battery? 12.2 should be adequate for it to shut off.
> 
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/369-...ve-after-battery-replacement-gen-2-cruze.html


I bought it last week, Thursday.

I'm taking this car tomorrow to the shop. Hopefully they can fix it fast, im so frustrated :sad:


----------



## haroldiri (Aug 27, 2017)

jblackburn said:


> Hmm...how long have you owned the car since they replaced/recharged the battery? 12.2 should be adequate for it to shut off.
> 
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/369-...ve-after-battery-replacement-gen-2-cruze.html


now that I'm thinking about it, they did not replace the battery. The car's battery was dead after sitting for too long in the showroom so they recharged there then we went to test drive it. 

something must be wrong... idk


----------



## haroldiri (Aug 27, 2017)

jblackburn said:


> Hmm...how long have you owned the car since they replaced/recharged the battery? 12.2 should be adequate for it to shut off.
> 
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/369-...ve-after-battery-replacement-gen-2-cruze.html


''

this is the battery I have


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

haroldiri said:


> ''
> 
> this is the battery I have
> View attachment 240994


That's the correct one by the looks of it.


----------



## haroldiri (Aug 27, 2017)

jblackburn said:


> That's the correct one by the looks of it.


I'm definitely taking it to the shop tomorrow morning. I'll be giving an update tomorrow regarding this problem. Thanks for your help


----------



## haroldiri (Aug 27, 2017)

Update

I just got back from the shop. One of the batteries's voltage was low, less than 72% he said so they replaced the battery for a new one. 

It all works now, I'm loving the auto start/stop feature so far. Hopefully it works fine from now on.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

haroldiri said:


> ''
> 
> this is the battery I have
> View attachment 240994


Looks like there's a date stamp etched into the battery 23/11/15 which would be Nov 23, 2015. (See just above the yellow DANGER/POISON sticker). So it's likely the original battery.

Even though the battery is still fairly new, it's possible it deeply discharged while sitting on the lot. So much so it could have led to internal damage. 

May want to have it load-tested. The dealership can do this or a reputable automotive battery retailer.

EDIT: There you go, glad it's fixed!


----------

